# Using rough cut pine indoors, question



## smk17 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm remodeling our "sun porch." It's fully enclosed and not exposed to the outside at all, and the walls are insulated. We chose to go with rough cut pine (1x12) for the wall boards which will go over the insulation. My question is, do I need to seal the back side that is towards the insulation? Also, we are planning on white washing the boards, can I do this after they are all put up or does this need to be done before installation? I've heard to paint rough cut boards you need to use a pressure washer to clean it first. I just got the boards from the mill yesterday (been drying 6 months and I know they will shrink a bit). Any help or advice for this beginner would be great, thanks


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been working with a neighbor planing a similar project. I think we are going to use some red pine lumber witch we are going to put in the kiln and dry down to 8% MC and set the pitch at I think around 125 degrees. We then plan on surfacing one side to acheive a uniform thickness and straight line rip to a uniform width. Before `installation he is going to seal the backs to lessen any change in MC. At least that is the plan. I think it will last for a good long time. One other concern we are located in north central Indiana and local climate may be a concern for you. good luck!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

smk17 said:


> I'm remodeling our "sun porch." It's fully enclosed and not exposed to the outside at all, and the walls are insulated. We chose to go with rough cut pine (1x12) for the wall boards which will go over the insulation. My question is, do I need to seal the back side that is towards the insulation? Also, we are planning on white washing the boards, can I do this after they are all put up or does this need to be done before installation? I've heard to paint rough cut boards you need to use a pressure washer to clean it first. I just got the boards from the mill yesterday (been drying 6 months and I know they will shrink a bit). Any help or advice for this beginner would be great, thanks



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You don't have posted where you're located. I would think that sealing both sides might be a good idea, but there is a caveat. One side will still have a different exposure, even if it's just the temperature differential. 

I've done interior paneling with Cedar boards and did nothing to either side without any recourse. In those situations, there is a difference in both temperature and moisture exposure. I would probably do the same on both sides.

It would be easier and more efficient to do the finishing before installation. I wouldn't use a pressure washer or any wetting method. Just blow them off with an air hose. It would be wise to let the stock sit in the intended room for a while like 30 days if you could to acclimate the lumber before finishing.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

when i was a kid i built a rustic gun case, my wife reallywas proud of it so shewanted it to be themain focal point of our large a- frame house we were living in, so she placedit about 10' away from the stone fireplace,

she had the fireplace roaringas she said to me buildmore furniture out of rough cut i like its look and warmth,

as i was thinking about it we started to hear alot of sharp cracks, than in an instant the glass doors exploded,

i had alot of glass etching of deer scenes in that glass, to watch it go bye bye,

make sure it is good and dry, ya never know where it will split and could wreck your work,

same with a log cabin, we built one years ago and when the beams crack it kinda scares ya imo


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Speaking from experience, I once used 1x12 pine and stained one side after installing and over time it cupped on me.
Now what I do to one side I do to both.
Gary


----------

